
Faraday Future has been reneging on factories it hasn’t yet built - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/08/startup-check-in-faraday-future-is-not-building-the-factories-it-said-it-would/
======
Rjevski
More like Faraday Failure.

